

This a valid email address: t AT lk. - ddol
https://gist.github.com/1445736

======
dodedo
a@b is also a valid email address.

It is also a valid SMTP address, assuming you have defined "b" as a FQDN in
your DNS.

What we have here is a list of TLDs which have MX records, but an MX record is
not even required to send mail to a FQDN. An A record will suffice, for any
RFC compliant SMTP server.

------
RKearney
A TLD does not need an MX record to receive mail. If the MX record does not
exist, it will use the A record instead.

~~~
Lennie
Do you know of a TLD with an A-record ?

~~~
RKearney
Yes, the very first one on this list, .ac

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains#Country_code_top-level_domains)

    
    
      # dig ac.
      
      ; <<>> DiG 9.3.6-P1-RedHat-9.3.6-16.P1.el5_7.1 <<>> ac.
      ;; global options:  printcmd
      ;; Got answer:
      ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 37041
      ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
      
      ;; QUESTION SECTION:
      ;ac.                            IN      A
      
      ;; ANSWER SECTION:
      ac.                     86400   IN      A       193.223.78.210
      
      ;; Query time: 173 msec
      ;; SERVER: 10.0.80.11#53(10.0.80.11)
      ;; WHEN: Thu Dec  8 11:37:09 2011
      ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 36
    

I'm not going to go down the list and try the rest.

------
rdl
I used to have r@ai. (Anguilla; my neighbor, Vince Cate, was the registrar,
and we had a 10base2 coax feed to the national root server (and his ISP).)

Ian Goldberg had n@ai, which was even better.

------
DrStalker
Last week I got into a discussion with a client over email validation rules;
they wanted "contains an '@' and a '.'". Even after explaining that the '.'
was optional they insisted n these rules.

Which made be wonder just how many problems will be seen once companies can
use vanity top level domains; if I buy the "doug" TLD how long before I give
up on lost email and switch from me@doug back to me@doug.com?

------
sp332
Interesting that Guatemala is using GMail. And Trinidad is using RoadRunner?
hahaha

------
metafour
Not that I pay that much attention to TLDs but I never knew the Vatican City
got its own.

~~~
Sukotto
They're a sovereign state. They even have their own passports.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_City>

~~~
jonah
And the smallest at 44 hectares (110 acres)!

~~~
roberto
And it has one of the lowest age of consent in Europe: 14 years!

~~~
Lennie
They are also one of two states with a 100% IPv6 provider deployment.

------
guylhem
This works for Martinique. Cool. I'll try and ask the same @mq :-)

------
tlb
Not on my servers. This regexp is time-honored and catches more silly mistakes
than it rejects valid ones.

    
    
      function isValidEmail(email) {
        return (/^[-a-z0-9\~\!\$\%\^\&\*_\=\+\}\{\'\?]+(\.[-a-z0-9\~\!\$\%\^\&\*_\=\+\}\{\'\?]+)*@([a-z0-9_][-a-z0-9_]*(\.[-a-z0-9_]+)*\.(aero|arpa|biz|com|coop|edu|gov|info|int|mil|museum|name|net|org|pro|travel|mobi|xxx|[a-z][a-z])|([0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}))$/i.test(email));
      }

~~~
RKearney
>Not on my servers.

Sorry but "your servers" do not set the specifications for what is and what is
not a valid email address. It always amazes me why people waste time with
regular expressions to try and determine if an email address is valid or not
before sending an email.

The best and by far easiest way to determine if an email address is valid is
to just send an email to it. Your regular expression matches invalid email
addresses (like anything@____.com) and misses things like "This is
valid"@example.com.

~~~
Sniffnoy
Sure you can validate emails by regex! :D <http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-
RFC822-Address.html>

~~~
terinjokes
Except RFC822 has been updated by RFC2822, which itself has been updated by
RFC5322…

